# Building First Coop....?



## supastar2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello I started up in General Discussion, Now I am starting to build. My question is for the coop where they will be sleeping (Keep in mind I live in NJ & these birds will be out all year.) Should I fully enclose it since they will have an outdoor connection? Or should I put some windows for ventilation? I know it is not good for their feet to sit in water so I was going to fully enclose it, But I'm sure in the summer that will be terrible.
Thanks-


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello. I am in NJ too, and grew up in Bucks County. I had pigeons growing up and recently have them again. Windows and vents for ventilation. You don't want drafts, but they can tolerate cold and sitting out in the cold just fine. There is a difference between being drafty and being cold. The birds will handle cold just fine. However, at the same time it needs to be DRY insdie. You don't want leaks, or rain blowing in your windows and vents. The floor should be off the ground so that it doesn't stay damp. You will certainly want airflow in the heat of summer, but you can close off some of the vents and windows in the winter, if need be. 
If possible, the loft should face south. Second best is east, so that it receives sun, esp. in winter, and avoids the north wind. If you are still deciding on a single pair, a rabbit hutch type arrangement works fine.....and enclosed wooden area that is dry, perhaps with a perch and nestbowl, and an outside area for sun and air. Look through the old posts here, there are some good lofts. Also, you can do a search in google or bing images for pigeon lofts. Some are better than others, some are functional but not aesthetic, but you should get a variety of ideas.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

supastar2 said:


> Hello I started up in General Discussion, Now I am starting to build. My question is for the coop where they will be sleeping (Keep in mind I live in NJ & these birds will be out all year.) Should I fully enclose it since they will have an outdoor connection? Or should I put some windows for ventilation? I know it is not good for their feet to sit in water so I was going to fully enclose it, But I'm sure in the summer that will be terrible.
> Thanks-


why will they be out all year?... not sure what you mean.. as in out in a loft or the doors left open so they just come and go like wild pigeons....


----------



## supastar2 (Mar 8, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> why will they be out all year?... not sure what you mean.. as in out in a loft or the doors left open so they just come and go like wild pigeons....


Out in the loft. I just did not know if some people crated their birds in the garage or shed for the harsh storms.


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

So long as they aren't wet and aren't in the wind, they'll be fine in the winter even if the loft isn't 100% closed off. 

Lots of folks will build a fairly enclosed loft (with proper ventilation) and attach an aviary. This provides a cozy spot for them when the weather isn't so great and a nice sunny spot for when it is warmer.


----------



## supastar2 (Mar 8, 2011)

What would you put the dimensions at? For the coop & outdoor aviary for a cock & a hen Parlor Roller?


----------



## supastar2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Would this work? With the back higher like I saw someone else post here?









[/QUOTE]


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that may be fine for a few pair.. but what you need to think about is are you or do you want them to hatch eggs ... if so.. a different loft needs to be thought of.. the pic shown would be fine for a few birds that you are not going to breed.. just as pets... but if you are wanting to get into breeding and flying... then you need alot more room than that.. the birds need nest boxes..perches.. beable to fly up and stretch their wings.. if they are raising babies.... but if you only want a few pair of fancy pigeons then that could work... but IMO not ideal for pigeons.. maybe a rabbit though..


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

supastar2 said:


> Hello I started up in General Discussion, Now I am starting to build. My question is for the coop where they will be sleeping (Keep in mind I live in NJ & these birds will be out all year.) Should I fully enclose it since they will have an outdoor connection? Or should I put some windows for ventilation? I know it is not good for their feet to sit in water so I was going to fully enclose it, But I'm sure in the summer that will be terrible.
> Thanks-


Search the Loft Designs here and you be able to maybe find a few that will fit your needs?


----------

